# IPad newbie-kindle app question



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello.

I just received my iPad for Mother's Day--yay! Quick question regarding the Kindle app. How do you erase the downloaded samples after you decide to buy the book?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Press on the book icon and the red minus icons will appear to the left. Tap the one for the book you want to removed a red "Delete" button will appear at the right, Tap it and the book will be deleted.


Mike


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for your quick reply.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I love reading on the iPad kindle app! Congrats on your new iPad. I hope you love yours as much as I love mine. 

Melissa


----------

